# String stop setup?



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Just wondering how you guys set up your string stop. At let down, does the string slightly touch the stop, or is there a little space in between? Thanks, Jon


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I set all the bows up that i do so i can fit a business card inbetween the string and the stopper, just so the string is "floating" on the stopper.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

I set mine so that it is barely and i mean just barely not touching... as close as i can get it without it touching a lot...


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, ill try that! If anyone has anything else to say go ahead!


----------



## steelhead777 (Dec 17, 2007)

just barely touching!!


----------



## grandteton (Jan 14, 2010)

Just barely touching. Takes the twang out of the string for me.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Jonny Boy said:


> Thanks, ill try that! If anyone has anything else to say go ahead!


Just barely NOT touching is the norm, but you really have to play with them a little bit, Every bow is different. Some like to be touching, some slightly into the string. Move it around and shoot it and you'll know when you hit the sweet spot.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

mine is just barely off the string


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

I noticed on my Hoyt Spyder Turbo, that my string was really pushing against the stop. When I loosened it, the stop moved in about 3/16". I have not had a chance to shoot my bow. Does anyone know what impact this would have on arrow flight? Tail high? Nothing?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm also curious as to what impact adjusting the string stop would have.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Just try a variety of placements and find the one that feels the best, on my bowtech guardian it definately felt different when moving the string stopper around and I found the sweet spot for it to stay but with my specialist it feels the same anywhere I put the string stopper. Right now it is a quarter inch in front of the string.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonny Boy said:


> Just wondering how you guys set up your string stop.


remove stop and throw in bin.

setup complete.


----------



## Nevrslipn (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow u don't get vibration wth no stop?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

nope. no target bow has one, they're a gadget the industry convinced the hunting community they needed to pay for.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Small gap, business card thickness, as stated above, between the stop and string. Get it too close and you'll wear stops out real quick.--BB


----------



## Mr-Mike (Apr 24, 2015)

caspian said:


> remove stop and throw in bin.
> 
> setup complete.


Tagging in to hear more on this.


----------



## cliff 11 (Dec 12, 2012)

Try that on my 80 lb. xlr8 with a 5" brace height, you may go take it back out of the bin. &#55357;&#56854;


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

As close as possible with out making hard contact. If you twist strings/cables or adjust limb bolts reset the stop.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

It deeply affects the dynamic brace height.
For some bows, it's part of their design; they work a lot better with a string stop. 
The sting stop does more than just limit vibration and noise.
It's responsible for de-knocking the arrow early, cleanly and quickly.
The longer an arrow is attached to the knock, the more susceptible it is to torque problems caused by misalignment and form issues.
I've heard bows that sounded painfully loud without a string stop, especially at higher poundages.
I found they work best when barely touching the string, but most manufacturers say to use a credit card as a spacer.
Watch this video, and you will see in slow motion, what a string stop does for your bow.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Jonny Boy said:


> Just wondering how you guys set up your string stop. At let down, does the string slightly touch the stop, or is there a little space in between? Thanks, Jon


just barely touching


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

caspian said:


> nope. no target bow has one, they're a gadget the industry convinced the hunting community they needed to pay for.


I would agree..............if it were true


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Credit card gap has always worked for me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsayre (Jun 14, 2012)

Ive got 3 hoyt bows and they all came from the factory with the string touching the stop. And I mean touching not barely and I like em that way very quiet.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

A credit card gap gives me the best overall performance/tuning


----------



## huntaddict70 (Feb 25, 2016)

hoytbaxter said:


> I noticed on my Hoyt Spyder Turbo, that my string was really pushing against the stop. When I loosened it, the stop moved in about 3/16". I have not had a chance to shoot my bow. Does anyone know what impact this would have on arrow flight? Tail high? Nothing?


When mine was off about 1/8 I was good. Sound was good. Moved it to barely touch the stop and my POI moved left about 3 inches.


----------



## Cale235 (Nov 15, 2020)

Answered my question thanks for the info!


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

caspian said:


> nope. no target bow has one, they're a gadget the industry convinced the hunting community they needed to pay for.


my blue anodizes 2011 PSE Supra has one and it definitely a "target bow". every Merlin target bow i ever shot had one and i've had several Merlins when they were around,,,,notice my user name.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

still an unneeded gadget, most of 6 years after the reply you exhumed.


----------



## MatthewsXLR8 (Apr 19, 2021)

cliff 11 said:


> Try that on my 80 lb. xlr8 with a 5" brace height, you may go take it back out of the bin. &#55357;&#56854;


Me too, how do you position yours on your XLR8?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

MatthewsXLR8 said:


> Me too, how do you position yours on your XLR8?


I highly doubt he is going to answer you as this post was started 11 years ago.


----------

